# We added to the family!



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

It's been a while since I have posted here but I am back and proud to formally introduce the newest addition to our family, Prince!

Prince is a beautiful 9 month old, long coat Chihuahua puppy. He is a breeder rehome as the breeder had very high hopes for a successful show career with him. However his show career ended before it even started due to an off center bite making him better suited for a pet home. Prince has an excellent temperament, is outgoing, playful, AND most importantly is good with children since we have a rowdy toddler and another baby on the way. Pictures don’t do this boy justice, he looks so much more amazing in person. His coat is so soft and shiny like I’ve never felt on a Chihuahua before which makes it difficult not to pet and cuddle with him constantly. Prince also does absolutely amazing with our 15 month old daughter. Prince and our daughter hit it off almost instantly and are best buddies already. She loves him and plays and chases him all over the house and likewise Prince loves to play with and chase her too...they're like two peas in a pod. Seeing how good he is and how well he gets along with Isabella only further confirms that we made the right decision in adopting Prince, we could not have asked for a better fit for our family. 

Thanks for listening to me gab about our new little boy and I hope you enjoy the pictures. We couldn't be happier with our decision to bring him into our home.

Prince's sire, Grand Champion BISS Will-CM Ready 4 Prime Time, aka Primer


Prince's dam, Champion Vallarta's Cuddle Wit Me Zoey, aka Zoey


Prince at approx. 3 months old




Prince at 4 months old


5 months


6 months


And here he is in now in his new home with us at 9 months old:






With our daughter


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww, congrats on your new addition! He's truly stunning. And your little girl is so beautiful! 

What do your other dogs think of him?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince is beyond handsome, he's gorgeous. Welcome back to the forum!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

He's super handsome  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Prince is beautiful! Congrats on the new little man, Val!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats! He's beautiful!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, he is a special boy for sure. Crate training and house training are a work in progress though.

LS, I need to update my signature as we no longer have Faith or Glory. Faith passed and Glory now lives with my mother-in-law due to her aggression with our child. So that leaves us with just Prince and Dakota our 8 year old Siberian husky. They get along okay, they're not best friends or anything like that as Prince is not fully warmed up to him but they're definitely getting along better and better with each passing day.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww he's gorgeous  
Sorry to hear about faith xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh he's stunning,and what a lovely little daughter so pretty.Thanks for pics


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He is stunning! Awesome!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Val!!! Long time no see! I didn't know you had a daughter. What a little beauty!! 

Congrats on the new addition! Stunning lil guy!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

T, yep we now have a 15 month old daughter and I am currently 18 weeks pregnant with our second. Never a dull moment in our house these days!


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooooh he's GORGEOUS!!!!! And so are both his parents....especially his Mom (I have a soft spot for smooths)  

Unusual to see a longcoat mated to a short though......or is that allowed in the USA? It hasn't been in the UK for a number of years now as far as I know....tho' please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm still learning  Prince is certainly a stunning result from a mixed mating though :love7: And won't he grow up to be your daughter's best buddy too!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a handsome little fellow he is, and your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

What a handsome little man! He's too cute, and totally adorable in the pic with your daughter. 
C~


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! He's our little pride and joy.

Gilly, there are no rules against breeding long to smooth coat here. I've never heard of such a thing, what is the purpose of such a rule? It is very common in the states to breed the different coats.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I know the exact breeder you got him from (big smile). I am from SC as well and got my two pups from her. I got both mine as adults. My Prince is a retired stud dog of theirs. Both pups are the sweetest most love able dogs around. The breeder and her daughter are an awesome team and I continue to communicate with them. I have even met, held and petted your Prince. In addition my Lady and Prince have boarded there while your Prince was at their home so our pups know each other.......(-:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, how cool is that. Where in SC are you, Jayda?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks everyone, he is a special boy for sure. Crate training and house training are a work in progress though.
> 
> LS, I need to update my signature as we no longer have Faith or Glory. Faith passed and Glory now lives with my mother-in-law due to her aggression with our child. So that leaves us with just Prince and Dakota our 8 year old Siberian husky. They get along okay, they're not best friends or anything like that as Prince is not fully warmed up to him but they're definitely getting along better and better with each passing day.




I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Hugs! 

I like the pictures you picked for your new siggy, both are such beautiful
dogs. Love Dakota's action shot especially, so neat that you captured that!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

huskyluv said:


> Aww, how cool is that. Where in SC are you, Jayda?


Columbia! 15 minutes from their house which makes it so easy to board with them!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh that's convenient, it's a 2 hour drive for me unfortunately. Worth it to pick up our boy though!


----------

